# NEW 2011 Ross Archery Crave



## rogue73 (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is the NEW 2011 Ross Archery Crave bow. 
Videos shot at Minnesota Archery, Litchfield, MN

http://www.youtube.com/user/mirage9773# ... _MeFFt4XXQ

http://www.youtube.com/user/mirage9773# ... 8m7fKLAr70


----------

